# Skimmer zieht nicht richtig



## Berti69 (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo
habe einen Standrohr Skimmer der einfach nicht ordentlich zieht. Kann es an der Pumpenleistung liegen ? 4600l und ca 1m Höhenunterschied. Betreibe den Filter in Schwerkraft. Ich habe einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer beides in 110 und geht dann in ein 160 KG Rohr. Von dort in den Filter. Dann wird s zurück gepumpt in den Teich.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Apr. 2018)

Klar, liegt an der Pumpe.

Pro Gerät hast du ca 2300 Liter, bei einem Meter natürlich weit darunter. Für den Skimmer rechnet man 6000 Liter aufwärts. Das Wasser soll sich ja auch bewegen.


----------



## Berti69 (29. Apr. 2018)

Werde Morgen mal ne andere Pumpe testen. Diese soll 10000 Liter bringen. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2018)

Liegt die Pumpe den über dem Teichwasserspiegel ?

Wenn nicht gibt es keine Verlustleistung wegen der Höhe.

Allerdings ist die Leistung doch sehr eingeschränkt.

LG
Helmut


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2018)

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn in Bezug auf die Förderhöhe wieder ein Missverständnis vorliegt.

Es zählt nur die Pegeldiff. der Kammer vor der Pumpe und dahinter.
Wie tief die Pumpe im Wasser liegt oder eingebaut ist nicht.
Dazu kommt noch der Widerstand der Verrohrung.

Manche Skimmerhersteller geben an
..für Pumpleistung von.....bis....
Mit 20m3/h dürfte BA und Skimmer arbeiten.
Das 160 er Rohr passt

Aufbau und Verrohrung der Filteranlage?
Da kann es ggf jetzt zu eng werden.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Apr. 2018)

Manchmal ist weniger mehr... wenn dein Teich wie im Profil angegeben "nur" 4.500 Liter hat, dann sind die zweimal 110er in ein 160er überdimensioniert. Außer, Du willst deinen Teich vier Mal in der Stunde umwälzen, denn für zwei 110er solltest Du für eine wirksame und sinnvolle Durchflussgeschwindigkeit in den Rohren 18.000 bis 20.000 Liter pro Stunde durch das System jagen... und dannstellt sich die Frage, ob dein Filter das packt...


----------



## Berti69 (30. Apr. 2018)

Habe heute Morgen mal gemessen
Die 4600l/h Pumpe bringt nur 1800l/h und 
die 10000l/h    "       bringt nur 3600l/h
gemessen am Einlauf/Rücklauf in den Filter Da stimmt irgendwas nicht. Für mich heißt das. Es wird gar nicht soviel Wasserr in den Teich gepumpt. Der Schlauch von der Pumpe hat 32 mm Durchmesser. das sollte doch reichen?


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Apr. 2018)

Welche Pumpen hast du genau?
Link zum Artikel oder ein Datenblatt hast parat?


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Bernd,
ich habe gesehen, dass Du einen gepumpten Filter (300er Regentonne?) hast, der selbst mit dem Boden noch über Teichniveau steht. Das bedeutet, dass allein für's Hochpumpen Leistung verloren geht (und die Hersteller ihren Maximaldurchsatz für "0m" Förderhöhe auf die Schachtel drucken). Für die 10000er Pumpe ist Deine Leitung zur Pumpe etwas dünn geraten, bei der Länge ist es selbst mit einem 50er (50 mm Innendurchmesser) nicht optimal. 
Das alles hilft Dir freilich nicht bei der Lösung Deines Problems . Damit der Skimmer - egal über welche Pumpe - ordentlich zieht, benötigt er etwa 5-10 cm mehr Druckverlust als der zweite Strang vor der Pumpe. Das bedeutet schlicht, dass bei nur einer Pumpe für den Teich über die zweite Saugstelle nur ein Bruchteil der Menge angesaugt werden kann, die durch den Skimmer läuft - das ist nicht sinnvoll. In einem gepumpten System wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als zwei Pumpen zu installieren .


----------



## Berti69 (1. Mai 2018)

@RKurzhals
Das stimmt nicht. Das ist der Teich meiner Eltern. Habe selbst einen gebaut. Siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-mit-corten-stahl.45020/page-3

@teichinteressent 
Das paßt schon mit den Daten bei der Osaga 4500l/h. 
 

Denke es liegt am UVC der nach geschaltet ist
  
Das ist der Eingang. Osaga UVC 36W

Wenn ich die Pumpe abflansche und Sie auf ca. 1m fördern lasse ohne UVC und Leitung in den Teich. Komme ich auf ca. 3600l/h. Das würde dann passen.


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2018)

Berti, reagier jetzt nicht sauer, bei meinem Nachbarn war es ähnlich, der Skimmer zog nicht. 
Wie sich herausstellte, war das Pumpenrad durch Dreck verstopft, das wars .


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo Bend,
den fehler hast du ja schon selber gefunden, wenn man es fehler nenen kann.
Nun musst du überlegen ob du die UVC nicht woanders einbauen kannst.
Evtl hinter dem Filter ( Regentonne in Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich und die UVC mit der Pumpe zusammenschalten.
Sodas diese nur läuft, wenn die Pumpe eingeschaltet ist.

Viel erfolg

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Berti69 (5. Mai 2018)

Nach langem überlegen werde ich mein System von Schwerkraft auf gepumt umbauen. Werde die Pumpe direkt an die 160 Sammelleitung anbauen und in einen Siebfilter pumpen. Drunter soll dann ne 300l Regentonne stehen mit Filtermatten und Helix. Von dort dann zurück in den Teich. Den UVC möchte ich nach der Pumpe  machen und mit Schieber wegschalten können. So das der UVC nur nach Bedarf durchspült wird. Was haltet Ihr davon bzw habt Ihr Tips oder Anregungen.
Danke


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Mai 2018)

Finde die Idee ganz gut, wenn man bedenkt das min 70% aller Teich so laufen.
Sicher wird es hier tauschend Meinungen geben wie man einen Teich zu filtern hat und jede Meinung ist die Beste.

Am Ende musst du entscheiden.
Mein Filter läuft auch so und ich bin zufrieden, meine beiden bekannten haben Druckfilter und sind zufrieden.
Jedes System hat vor und Nachteile die man selber abwägen muss.


----------

